# "The Curtain Rods" &



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2020)

Why some Parents and Grandparents are driven to scream. We begin, Part One



On  the first day after his divorce, he sadly packed his belongings into  boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, he had the movers come and collect his things.l

On the third day, he sat down for the last time at their beautiful dining-room table, by candle-light; he put on some soft background music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, a bottle of spring-water, 3 cans of sardines.

When he'd finished, he went into each and every room and deposited a few half-eaten shrimps dipped in caviar, and some sardines into the hollow center of the curtain rods.

He then cleaned up the kitchen and left.

On the fourth day, the wife came back with her new boyfriend, and at first all was bliss.


Then, slowly, the house began to smell. 

They tried everything; cleaning, mopping, and airing-out the place. Vents were checked for dead rodents, and carpets were steam cleaned.

Air fresheners were hung everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which time the two had to move out for a few days, and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting. Nothing worked!...People stopped coming over to visit.

Repairmen refused to work in the house...The maid quit.

Finally, they couldn't take the stench any longer, and decided they had to move, but a month later - even though they'd cut their price in half - they couldn't find a buyer for such a stinky house.

Word got out, and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls.

Finally, unable to wait any longer for a purchaser, they had to borrow a huge sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

Then the ex called the woman and asked how things were going. She told him the saga of the rotting house. He listened politely and said that he missed his old home terribly and would be willing to reduce his divorce settlement in exchange for having the house.

Knowing he could have no idea how bad the smell really was, she agreed on a price that was only 1/10 nth of what the house had been worth ... but only if he would sign the papers that very day.

He agreed, and within two hours her lawyers delivered the completed paperwork.

A week later the woman and her boyfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything to take to their new home and to spite the ex-husband... they even took the curtain rods! 


I LOVE A HAPPY ENDING, DON'T YOU?

Part Two


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 23, 2020)

Great ones!  It's never too early to start the day off with a smile.  Thank you  Sir!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2020)

Needing those chuckles this morning.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 23, 2020)

awesome job Ray! Never did like curtains much anyway!  

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 24, 2020)

I do love a happy ending.  LOL
Gary


----------

